# Uh oh.... I think I'm hooked! (pung intended)



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Been conversing with a dear friend who is an expert in knitting; and she sent me a set of looms. Oh dear! I'm truly wanting something to do during these coming winter months when I cannot work outdoors yet I know absolutely nothing about knitting....except what I've been reading about and the YouTube videos I've been watching.

After receiving this beautiful set of looms, I went to the "Hobby Lobby" and started looking at yarn, thinking I'll pick up a couple and play around with the looms. Well, I came home with over a dozen schemes (skiems ?? spelling??). Oh dear! 

At home I started placing all these in the plastic box for good keeping...I have a cat that loves to play...and discovered they won't all fit. Golly and I thought that box was quite large....duh!

Haven't had a chance to start playing as yet due to my naughty fowl taking the mulch I had placed around my fruit bushes/trees/vines for their winter protection. I've been having to rake it all back into place. And I'm holding it this time with chicken wire...HeHeHe

Sooooooooooo anxious to get started on these balls (balls are oblong?) of yarn. I'm thinking I'll start with hats because this wonderful friend who sent me the loom actually started creating on a couple of them to give me examples of how it is done...so helpful!!! 

So rest assured all you who enjoy creating, I'll be posting some pics of what I do...mess and all...ROFL

Oh let me tell you what colors I brought home: forest green, roasted almond, carrot, dark denim, burnt pumpkin, amethyst, dark ivory and 3 different multi-colored ones. The brand names I chose were Red Heart, Crafter's Secret, Yarn Bee First Love and I love this yarn. Ohhhh I'm so excited that I'm feeling rather childish...LOL


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope you enjoy your loom. If I understand, it is a circle or oblong with pegs. You use a crochet hook to maneuver the yarn.

Before you get to the last of your yarn you may consider stepping up in yarn quality. Next time, try Wool-Ease, which is 20% wool and a good deal for the money. I think Hobby Lobby sells it, Joann&#8217;s does.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I just started a knitting class, which is being soooo great - we're doing a sampler small afghan, so a square of different stitches each week. I'm just starting on cables!!! Never would have thought I could do those so soon. Yes, the yarn is addicting - check out the site Ravelry, for some great ones - not inexpensive though. Have fun!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Not to mention those thrift store buys..oh my! There are plenty of places to score great yarn deals..even ebay and etsy.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

well now, as we say in other forums -- show me the pictures


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Now you need a spinning wheel to make your own yarn.
Are we helping?&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL hmmmmm are you helping? Well, yes and no....LOL

I've already seen a knitting set that creates flowers that I want. Didn't see this at Hobby Lobby but wasn't looking for it either. Do recall seeing a stand-up type of loom that was interesting. Looked something like the old fashioned ones I've seen on TV yet a great deal smaller, i.e. maybe about 16 x 24 or something like that. I didn't measure it.

Did see some yarn that had some wool in it though don't recall the brand name of it. 

A "spinning wheel"? Oh dear then I'ld have to get some alpacas or wooly sheep so I wouldn't have to buy the fibre. ROFL Not going that route!! Hmmm There is a small alpaca farm right down the street from me. Maybe I'll walk over there and talk with them.  Oh dear yes this is going to be such fun this winter!!!!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Created my first flower using the small loom in set...not a flower loom set. It was rather large but fits just fine on the top of the hat a friend sent me. LOL

Created my first hat for an adult using 2 strands of yarn. I actually did it! And it was so easy! I made the brim 3" wide (doubled) with a multi-colored yarn and then changed one of the strands for a solid color matching and continued the rest of the hat. I even ...ummm forgot what it is called, but it reduced the length near the top of the hat...and the hat turned out great! It is even pretty!

Oh dear what color to choose next.....

I did call around the county and found three (3) places that worked with peope who were either homeless and/or had been abused and needed sheltering. All three places told me they would be thankful for any hats and/or scarves I could knit for them.  So now my free time during days I cannot work outdoors will not be thrown away but will actually be useful to people in the community.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is wonderful to hear! So many people feel special wearing hats knit by loving hands like yours!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Have started wondering why the hats I'm making wind up to be different sizes when I'm using the very same loom (36 peg) to create them all. Even the yarn is all #4 count; and I'm not aware of knitting them differently as they are all rather tightly woven. Anything looser and I'ld have a hard time keeping the threads on the pegs while working....

Thought about using that larger round loom; but when sizing it with my head, it slips right down to my neck. Am thinking that one might be more useful in creating a lap blanket. (When I was recouperating from the hip-implant and my doctor would not let me go home, I was in a rehab program; and there saw many sitting around in wheelchairs with no lap blankets. Of course it was only the last of September. Still seems a few lap blankets just be helpful to some of them.)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My knitting guild has gotten free yarn from Brown Sheep, in California. They will send you their &#8220;ends&#8221;. The last few skeins from dye lots. You can request by weight and if you want washable. I recommend you ask for washable wool since what you knit is for charity. Their only stipulation is that the yarn is used for charity.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura, thank you. I'm checking out that website now.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Update....

Just this week I delivered 12-15 knitted hats to one of the shelters in a nearby city. Didn't count the hats but sure felt good about them. They would obviously fit anyone 4 yrs old and up and were all different colors. It was great fun creating them and the Director of that shelter seemed so pleased at receiving them. (My heart has been elevated all week just thinking of being able to do this.)

Am actually running out of yarn now. This is such a bummer since the winter weather is here and I have no idea if I can get into town to get more. I did contact that site Maura and they had me fill out a form requesting the yarn. Have not heard from them so don't know if they'll send me any or not. Learned years ago not to wait on another to get what I need; so won't be holding my breath on getting yarn either.

Oh Maura, in working with this "circular" loom, I'm using mostly the knitting hook; but also use a crochet hook as well as a knitting needle because I hide the tails and decrease as I'm nearing the top of the hat. 

Below is a picture of the first 3 of the next batch of hats. Please notice the brims are doubled and the very top has been reduced so there is no bulk up there. HeHeHe A little brag about the skills I'm developing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good job. That&#8217;s a much nicer hat with the decreases at the top. I love what you have done at the bottom. It not only looks nice, but gives an extra layer of warmth over the ears.

Brown Sheep may just send you a box of yarn without telling you. Give them a couple of weeks.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Maura. Feels real good getting such a compliment on my nooby work. I am enjoying this project.

I sure do hope Brown Sheep sends me some yarn. I'm down to my last skein with only 3 small balls left from other colors; and the weather is not such I want to venture out. Plus, the animals got my excess $$ this month. (Wanted to stock up a bit just in case I couldn't get out when they ran out of food.)

Just recently received a message from one of our HT members here letting me know she was going to send me some yarn. I am feeling so blessed already!


----------



## Janetm (Jul 1, 2011)

Those are beautiful!! You would never know you haven't been doing this for years. Love the colors..


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment Janetm. I'm discovering my heart sings while I'm knitting. LOL Is this common for you knitters?


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm also just a starter knitter - taking a class at a local quilt shop, and it's wonderful. I too find that knitting "fits" better than other needlework, to fill time and feel productive while watching/listening to TV. We are doing a small afghan with a different stitch for each 12" square - good practice for the stitch, and useful final product .


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Pyrpup, You are so fortunate to be learning with a group. I do hope you share some pics of what you're doing.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW!!! The postwoman brought me a very large box this week. It was a bit heavy but not so much I couldn't carry it across the 2 acres back to the trailer. I was so exicted!!

When I opened it, my heart jumped with delight! It was full of yarn! There are so many different colors, lots of whole skeins and some small balls from apparent left-over skeins. What a value!! Five of the skeins were the same color; and it is one of my favorite colors, i.e. violet. I already know what I'm going to create out of that. 

As I was looking thru the box examining all the many colors and textures of the yarn, I remembered one of the patrons who lived in the rehabilitation center I had to stay in for 2 weeks immediately following my hip transplant a few years back. This lady sat in a wheelchair ever facing the front door. The attendants told me she was waiting for someone to pick her up; yet no one ever shows up. I know I cannot rescue everyone; but I'm thinking I can make her a "lap blanket" to put across her legs while she waits...something that will let her know someone thought kindly about her. (This violet color is just perfect for that! It brings up soft feelings; and if I add some blue to it, there will be a connotation of warmth as well.) Never made a lap blanket before and it may even be the wrong material for doing it; but I'm going to create it anyway. Doing so will give me such pleasure!

Many hugs & best wishes to the HomesteadToday member who sent this box of yarn to me. I was going to identify you; however, thought you might not want to be identified. So will leave that to your discretion. You know who you are. Thank you so much!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Look what I've started! This is my first "lap blanket". I'm making it specifically for that dear lady.

I do have a question. You can see the *multicolors at each end* of what I've done so far. Those ends are actually going to be the "sides" of this lap blanket. I will be creating one more exactly like the one you're seeing here and will then need to connect them *lengthwise*. I have no idea how to connect the sides and cannot find a tutorial as to how. Any suggestions/directions/instructions would b appreciated. (The only way I can think of is to "sew" the sides together with the knitting needle.)


----------



## coffeecassie (Aug 5, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> Look what I've started! This is my first "lap blanket". I'm making it specifically for that dear lady.
> 
> I do have a question. You can see the *multicolors at each end* of what I've done so far. Those ends are actually going to be the "sides" of this lap blanket. I will be creating one more exactly like the one you're seeing here and will then need to connect them *lengthwise*. I have no idea how to connect the sides and cannot find a tutorial as to how. Any suggestions/directions/instructions would b appreciated. (The only way I can think of is to "sew" the sides together with the knitting needle.)


You can sew the panels together with a yarn needle (look up Kitchener stitch) or you can crochet the panels together. Nice work so far!


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

There are lots of videos, but the knitting class I took recommended "knitpurlhunter.com", and that gals lessons are very clear and well presented. I highly suggest that you check it out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both so much. I'm watching those videos for sure!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What a wonderful blessing! I generally purchase yarn once year and get so excited when it arrives so I can imagine how you feel!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Update.....

I "sewed" the two pieces together with the knitting needle and the same colored thread. I know it isn't perfect; yet it's being my first attempt, I'm quite pleased with the results. 

Here is a pic of the front and of the back so you can see. It would be perfectly fine if any of you critiqued it...just be constructive please.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a great first seam Jodie! If you try a darning needle it will be easier for you to seam pieces together. You did great with knitting needles! Resourceful lady! What a kind and thoughtful gift. I can imagine your friend waiting with a nice lap blanket to rest her hands on and warm her.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Island Girl. I'm enjoying knitting a lot.

I just created a hat WITHOUT INSTRUCTIONS. HeHe I wanted one that would keep wind from blowing down my collar and one that would keep my nose warm as well. So I decided to make an elongated hat. LOL I know that is not a knitting term but it does seem to describe this hat pretty well.

I created a double "brim" a bit wider than one usually would. Then I added enough rows of knitting to go from that brim...were it pulled down around my neck...up to past where my nose would be. Then I cast off 12 pegs and did 4 rows (back and forth but not around) that 36" round loom I used. Then I cast onto those 12 pegs again and continued to knit the rest of the hat. I made that final part long enough to go from the top of my ears to the top of my head. LOL (All guess work.) Then I created one row of purls (to set the top apart from the rest as I think the hat looks nice that way), another row of plain knit and then did one row decreasing the pegs from 36 to 18. After that I ran a thread thru what was left and gathered it up for closing the hat.

I'm bragging a bit because I'm quite pleased with the way it turned out. LOL No video did I use. Just my own creation! (Patting self on back.)

Take a look.....


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pinterest has lots of information on loom knitting, so does You Tube. You Tube teaches classes for left handed knitting, crochet classes. That's where I go for ideas.





















. Hope you enjoy the pictures, I also is just starting loom knitting


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mobookworm1957 those pics show some quality knitting...as far as this nooby can tell...as I don't see any slipped stitches.

Here is the lap blanket I just finished. Since I didn't like the way the seam down the middle turned out and I wanted some color on the sides, I knitted a rather lengthy 1" piece as well as a 1-1/2" piece a bit longer. You can see where I placed those. I'm quite pleased with the lap blanket now, though I sure know it isn't perfect. Now if only I can find a way to stop the ends from rolling......


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

You can also join by whip stitch the seams.


----------

